# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Να αγοράσω αποκωδικοποιητή;

## Panoss

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι τέλος του 2012 θα σταματήσει η Αναλογική εκπομπή από Πάρνηθα. Ισχύει;
Αν ναι, ποιον αποκωδικοποιητή προτείνετε; Είναι για δυο μικρές crt τηλεοράσεις.
Έχω δει πολλοί να προτείνουν τον Edision. π.χ ο Edision Iberosat TDT-1700SD τι λέει;

Υψηλής ευκρίνειας δεν έχει νόημα να πάρω, αφού η τηλεόραση δεν είναι υψηλής ευκρίνειας, σωστά; Ή μήπως θα γίνει υποχρεωτικά υψηλής ευκρίνειας στο μέλλον; θα καταργηθεί δηλαδή η χαμηλή ανάλυση;

----------


## agis68

Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη....


Για εμένα το θέμα είναι απλό...με τα σκουπίδια που εχει η τηλεόραση καλυτερα δώσε τα χρήματατα κάπου αλλού....Αν εχεις παιδιά πάρε ενα δορυφορικό  δέκτη να βλέπεις εσύ και τα πιαδία σου Ντοκυμοντερ, αθλητικά και ταινίες...Σου απάντώ ετσι μια και η ερώτηση όπως την έθεσες (Να πάρω Αποκ/τη) σηκώνει την απάντηση μου......

----------


## plouf

ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ HD... ο αποκωδικοποιητής θα δείχνει τα HD καναλια μέσω SCART στην απλή τηλεόραση και το κόστος θα ειναι 0-10ευρώ διαφορά. 
να πχ απο το ΙΔΙΟ καταστημα 0,60 ευρα ακριβότερο !! http://www.info-world.gr/pegasus/pro...SHOW_PROD55044
και ακόμα και στην απλή TiBi θα βλέπεις μια κάποια διαφορα στην εικόνα (δες για παράδειγμα ενα DVD ειναι πολύ ποιο καθαρό απο τα σημερινά κανάλια... )

επίσης καποια στιγμη μερικά κανάλια θα εκπέμπουν ΜΟΝΟ HD ..

Απο δυνατότητες πιστεύω οτι διαφορες ειναι λίγες μεταξυ των δεκτών μμόνη ουσιαστική διαφορά ειναι το τηλεχειριστήριο όπου στα φτηνά δεν πατιέται εύκολα.
και επίσης μερικοι έχουν τηλεχειριστήριο και για ΤιΒι (ον-οφφ φωνη) για να έχει ένα


Βέβαια αυτα ειναι μικρες λεπτομέρειες και ασήμαντες για μένα.. 
πάρε ενα όποιο νάναι HD .. μην ξεχνώντας οτι και η ΤιΒΙ δεν θα σου κρατήσει 20 χρόνια κάποια στιγμη είτε θα χαλάσει και θα πάρεις καινουργια ή
το καινουργιο χαλί στο σπίτι θα "απαιτει" καινουργια λεπτή  :Wink:  και θα πάρεις καινουργια που θα έχει ενσωματωμένο !

----------


## bchris

Δεν ξερω να σου πω τι να παρεις, αλλα ξερω να σου πω τι να ΜΗΝ παρεις.
Μακρια απο την σαβουρα του πλαισιου, το doop.

Εγω εχω παρει τρια και τα τρια εχουν προβλημα. Ξεχνανε που και που την σειρα των καναλιων.

----------


## plouf

+1 για doop..  μου ετυχε να μην βρήσκει τα  καναλια και να τα περναω με το χέρι της συχνότητες

----------


## annamil

θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο πάνω στον αποκωδικοποιητή. Έχω μία τηλεόραση πολύ παλιά URANYA και στην Αθήνα έδειχνε κανονικά τώρα στη Κρήτη είναι χαλασμενες οι κεραιες της πολυκατοικίες και δεν έχει σήμα. 
1) Αν βάλω τον αποκωδικοποιητή θα πιάσει?
2) Αν πάλι δεν πιάνει τι μπορώ να κάνω γιατί ξέρω πως με την εσωτερική κεραια δενγίνεται κάτι και με την εξωτερική δική σου θες χρηματα για κεραια καλωδιο ηλεκτρολογο κ.λ.π

----------


## plouf

το αν ποιανει ο αποκωδικοποιητης εξαρταται απο αν εχεις σήμα στη περιοχή σου, απο όσο ξερω η κρητη δεν εχει ακομα καλη καλυψη η καθόλου.
βέβαια και το ψηφιακό σήμα θέλει κεραία .. απλά του κάνει και μικροτερη !! κα ισίγουρα οχι χαλια καλώδια.

το να βαλεις εξωτερική κεραια θέλει χρηματα οκ.. όχι πολλα αλλα θέλει μαγικά δεν μπαινει δυστηχως .. παιρνεις προσφορες απο ηλεκτρονικους η ηλεκτρολόγους της περιοχής κανεις μικρο κουμαντο στα οικονομικά και βαζεις θα τη χρειαστείς σίγουρα !!!

----------


## xrhstos1978

crypto hd ειναι και media player, πολυ καλος δεκτης.

----------


## toni31

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα έχετε καμιά καλή πρόταση για δέκτη μέχρι 30-35 ευρώ?
  Θέλω να γράφω, να παίζω κανένα στικάκι-σκληρό για μουσική-ταινίες (με ξεχωριστούς υπότιτλους), ελληνικό μενού και ότι άλλο κάνει.

----------

